# ASUS Transformer Prime TF201 vs. TF700? Maybe even the ipad 3?



## wompwomp

So, I currently own a touchpad, which I got for $150 along with the majority of you, and although I love it, I'm not quite pleased with its performance. Now, I would like to sell it and upgrade to either a TF201, TF700, or the ipad 3.

I know 2 out of the 3 listed above are currently not released yet, but the TF700 has been announced at CES 2012 and there are several videos showcasing it.

Before anything, I know there is this whole debate between the Android os vs. iOS. I have personally have used and owned both operating systems, and I could care less for either. I love them both. I love iOS for its simplicity and smoothness and Android for its customization compatibilities and the now ice cream sandwich seems to have really smooth-en things out. So, the operating system is out of the question, and I am purely focusing on performance, quality, and etc.

First, let's begin with the TF201 and the TF701. From my research, the only major differences is that the screen now has 1920x1200 resolution, 2 megapixel front camera, and a new body design to resolve the weak wifi problem the TF201 has. I've also read somewhere that the TF701 still has the NVIDIA tegra 3 processor, but it is now clocked at 1.3ghz as opposed to 1.0ghz. I'm not sure if this is 100% true, though. I guess my question is do you guys think it is worth the extra $100 for all of those upgrades? Yeah, I know it's hard to say since it's not released yet, but I would like to know your opinions.

And now for the ipad 3. Much information has not been released on the ipad 3 yet, but how do you guys think it will compare between the Primes? One thing that *really* bothers me about ipads is that they do not support flash. I watch a ton of videos on my tablet and flash is pretty important to me. I think there are some ways you can acquire flash on the ipad, but I haven't done much research on it.

Another thing to note is that I really do care about resale value. I'm always selling my slightly outdated products and obtaining the newer technology. I don't know how well the prime will resale for since it's too soon to tell, but I know for a fact that the ipad will hold its value like a champ.

And what I will be primarily using this tablet for is surfing the web, a few games, and most of all watching video/movies/tv shows through bootleg websites. lol


----------



## Reloaded83

I got a Transformer for my gf, and a Prime for myself. After messing around with her tablet, I decided to get mine. The Prime is just... a whole different tablet with the Tegra 3 chip. It's definitely a very powerful tablet. As for the differences between the tf201 and tf700; The tf201 maxes at 1.3 according to the specs, and according to the xda forums it can hit 1.4ghz with the latest firmware update. The wifi is less than great on this device, but unless you're doing a lot of web usage in a place/places where the router is an extended distance away, it serves it's purpose pretty well. The gps is pretty much useless if you intend to use it as a navigation device. Other than those, I have had no issues with my Prime other than minor light bleed that's only noticeable on a solid black background. And the "pinch" helped my wifi reception quite a bit.

If you don't need a tablet now, and can wait till the release of the 700, then I would. If you want or need a new tablet right now, then I'd get the Prime. Assuming that the wifi and gps issues wouldn't affect you.


----------



## djriful

Thanks for putting this thread up, I was about to lay my hands on TF201 and now I just knew about TF700. I definitely not going for iPad this time, I know how limited it is on my iPhone 4 even it has a lot of apps. I still want to be able to play any video files I throw at it and all the flash on the web.


----------



## Spokker

The TF201 has definitely caught my eye. Unfortunately the Best Buy I played around with it in didn't have any in stock, and neither do any other stores. On Amazon, 3rd-party sellers have the advantage right now, selling the device for $100 over retail, even when you factor in tax.

It's certainly the first time where the whole keyboard/tablet thing has clicked with me. When I was using it I kept forgetting that it wasn't Windows, though.


----------



## Reloaded83

Yeah, you have to camp out places a bit if you want one. I got a hold of Micro Center to find out when they'd get more in, and then watched the site till they updated stock. Purchased it for in store pick up and got it that night. nowinstock is a good site to use if you want to try and get it at a store. Good luck.


----------



## dimwit13

try some of these places, there are some in stock-ASUS Eee Pad Transformer Prime TF201 32 GB - Android 3.2 (Honeycomb) - Amethyst gray .

i got mine at Office Depot.

-dimwit-


----------



## guyladouche

I don't think the ipad3 will be as "hot" as the ipad was in comparison to competitors (most importantly because now there's competition). My biggest issue with iOS devices is the lack of expandable storage. If you use your device as an on-the-go media player (like lots of travel, for example, without wifi), you'll really miss not having a large selection of movies/music/games, and files aren't really getting any smaller these days.

If it were me, I'd get one of the TF's and pass up the ipad. I don't really care about ICS more than honeycomb on my TF--I dumped it on my TF last night, and it seems to be more suitable for phones at the moment--but I think the advantages of iOS (that feeling of "smoothness" despite frequent app crashes) are surpassed in terms of the functionality that android can provide, at least from my uses and perspective.

But if all you need is something that can play a few movies/shows, check email, has an acceptable UI, then the ipad3 will be just fine. Might come down to a price and availability standpoint in that matter.


----------



## Spokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Yeah, you have to camp out places a bit if you want one. I got a hold of Micro Center to find out when they'd get more in, and then watched the site till they updated stock. Purchased it for in store pick up and got it that night. nowinstock is a good site to use if you want to try and get it at a store. Good luck.


Thanks. Got one today and we didn't have to camp out or anything. We bought it from Gamestop of all places. I never even knew they sold tablets. I found out in the middle of researching the device. They hardly advertise the fact that they've got tablets in store.

In any case, we picked one up and I'm giving it the eight hour initial charge while I do some work. The box says it comes with several games like Sonic CD (big surprise and wonderful because I've always wanted to play it and I was very close to buying it on Xbox Live) and ShadowGun and other crap. I did take a peak at the device while it was charging and played one of my favorite YouTube videos in HD. The goddamn thing has very striking contrast, probably the best I've seen at a glance. It will be quite a treat to explore the device at length.


----------



## Reloaded83

Nice. Yeah I've read about a good number of people picking them up from Gamestop, probably for the reason you mentioned; people don't realize they sell them. And they come with free games too! Sonic CD isn't bad, but you should definitely check out Sonic Episode 1 if you like Sonic. Great graphics overall and fun. I use it with my Wiimote so I don't have to use the touch screen controls. Works perfectly.

Oh yeah, and you're going to have lots of fun with it. Report back when you've messed around with it for a bit.


----------



## steelbom

The iPad 3's going to have a 2048x1536 (264 PPI) retina display and hopefully a 1.5GHz dual-core Cortex A15. Or perhaps just a quad-core Cortex A9 like the Prime. Will be saddened if it's only a dual-core A9.

It's worth the wait to see what else it touts. I'm expecting invitations to be sent out Feb 29 for the rumoured March 7 event.


----------



## Spokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Sonic CD isn't bad, but you should definitely check out Sonic Episode 1 if you like Sonic. Great graphics overall and fun. I use it with my Wiimote so I don't have to use the touch screen controls. Works perfectly.
> Oh yeah, and you're going to have lots of fun with it. Report back when you've messed around with it for a bit.


I might do that. I tend to avoid games that require d-pads/analog sticks, but I plugged in my wired Xbox 360 controller into the Transformer Prime's dock, it worked straight away. I can even navigate the UI with it. I tried Sonic and Shadowgun with it, and while the game thinks I'm using the touchscreen, the controller works perfectly.

Now, the Tegra 3 games so far are basically glorified tech demos and the gameplay itself is pretty derivative, but there is so much potential there. I've already gotten used to casual gaming and emulators on my Nexus One and my girlfriend's Samsung Captivate, but this Tegra crap really opens the door to a whole new world of mobile gaming IF people adopt the technology and IF developers put some effort into crafting games that are actually, you know, good.

Overall, the device is snappy and smooth and it definitely feels like a netbook running Android. I've always had an aversion to tablets, but this is the tablet for the tablet hater. Since I'm already neck deep in the Android ecosystem (I've only missed 2 days of the daily free apps on Amazon since it started), I think this was a good purchase. I'm already up and running unzipping files and reading PDFs and writing notes. Looking forward to getting some emulators up and running on this. The wired plug and play Xbox 360 controller support seals the deal for me.


----------



## Reloaded83

All sounds about right. I really want to get my PS3 controller working with it via bluetooth, but I'd have to root for that. So far that's about the only reason I've found for myself to root. haha.


----------



## S0ULphIRE

Just picked up a TF201 meself, mainly to use as a kind of portable htpc. No problems streaming 1080p, and there's a bajillion ways to connect your phone to it to control it remotely.
I was considering waiting for the TF700T, decided against it (obviously). After using the TF201 I gotta say I'm amazed with the screen as it is, don't really see myself needing 1920x1200 on such a small screen anyway (especially for intended usage purposes).
ICS released OTA today, guess I'll be updating tonight







will be interesting to see if it makes for a better or worse experience.


----------



## Reloaded83

IMO, it makes for a better overall experience, minus the fact that some apps and things still aren't quite optimized or set up for ICS. How is your wifi and gps on it? Notice any light bleed?


----------



## S0ULphIRE

No bleed here! You might have just been unlucky :/ I'll put it in a dark room tonight and fully black out the screen, see if I can spot anything at all.
I've yet to try out the GPS on it, but wifi is as advertised by other users. Mediocre. Not terrible, but definitely not great. What is this pinch fix you speak of good sir?

edit: googled it. I shall try it when I arrive at my residence tonight


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0ULphIRE*
> 
> No bleed here! You might have just been unlucky :/ I'll put it in a dark room tonight and fully black out the screen, see if I can spot anything at all.
> I've yet to try out the GPS on it, but wifi is as advertised by other users. Mediocre. Not terrible, but definitely not great. What is this pinch fix you speak of good sir?
> edit: googled it. I shall try it when I arrive at my residence tonight


Good to hear.







Yeah, test the wifi in a couple of locations of your place. Run speed test on it and wifi analyzer. Then do the squeeze thing towards the top of the Prime and retest with the same circumstances. The vid was linked on the xda forum.

Just in case, for anyone else interested in the pinch: http://www.youtube.com/user/MobileTechReview?blend=1&ob=video-mustangbase#p/u/0/vgx2Kpfi-Ps


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> I use it with my Wiimote so I don't have to use the touch screen controls. Works perfectly.


Reloaded, do you mind letting me know how this is done-thanks.

-dimwit-


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> Reloaded, do you mind letting me know how this is done-thanks.
> -dimwit-


Sure. It's nice and easy.









Download an app called "wiimote controller" from the market (it's free).
Then, run it, turn on your bluetooth, and press the "1" and "2" buttons on the wiimote. It should sync it, then press the 2nd menu button that says "select wiicontrollerIME" and choose "wiicontrollerIME". When you're done using the wiimote, just choose the keyboard again as your input device or it will always be using your controller. Also, if you have a classic controller, you can connect it to the wiimote and then sync it, and use it instead. In the advanced options, you can set the two sticks to work as analog sticks instead of digital inputs.









Also, you can use the wiimote with any games that are "experia" or xperia play enabled, or whatever it's called. You'll just have to go into the key mappings on the wiimote controller app and re-bind them to the correct keyboard inputs. The xda forums have the key bindings to use for sonic episode 1. I found the keybindings for Shadowgun by googling for them.


----------



## cubanresourceful

I was thinking of waiting for the Pad 300, since it seems like an update over the original Transformer and seems to be cheaper. Thoughts? Or should I go ahead and get the Prime? I really need perfect Wireless though, don't care much for GPS. Does the aluminum back really screw with wireless that much? Also, how's the keyboard, I'll be picking one of them up too.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> I was thinking of waiting for the Pad 300, since it seems like an update over the original Transformer and seems to be cheaper. Thoughts? Or should I go ahead and get the Prime? I really need perfect Wireless though, don't care much for GPS. Does the aluminum back really screw with wireless that much? Also, how's the keyboard, I'll be picking one of them up too.


Well, it's still really mainly speculation as to the EXACT cause of the poor wifi. It's at least partially due to the pogo pins that connect the wifi/gps antennas, and partly the metal backing.

If you can wait, I would honestly. If you need the latest and greatest right now, get the Prime. The wifi on mine is decent, and improved a good amount after doing the pinch trick. Looking at the specs of the 300, it's dang close to the Prime it seems really, for less, and with the main problems fixed. Seems like it would be worth waiting IMO.

I've only used the keyboard for a short period on my gf's tf101, and it seems decent enough. Don't know if I would want to do extended periods of typing on it though.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Well, it's still really mainly speculation as to the EXACT cause of the poor wifi. It's at least partially due to the pogo pins that connect the wifi/gps antennas, and partly the metal backing.
> If you can wait, I would honestly. If you need the latest and greatest right now, get the Prime. The wifi on mine is decent, and improved a good amount after doing the pinch trick. Looking at the specs of the 300, it's dang close to the Prime it seems really, for less, and with the main problems fixed. Seems like it would be worth waiting IMO.
> I've only used the keyboard for a short period on my gf's tf101, and it seems decent enough. Don't know if I would want to do extended periods of typing on it though.


I would be looking at the keyboard as kind of converting the tablet into a netbook-esque system. I can bring the tablet with the keyboard to class and type notes, while at night I can read news while watching TV (instead of reading news on my phone screen). The tablet converted to netbook concept is very nice, at least, for a student like me.







If they do release the 16GB for 399$ I think that's a steal, however, the IPS vs Super IPS+ (which is 600 nits) may be a difference, but I doubt I'll be using the tablet in direct sunlight as well.

I'll wait it out, anyways, next semester is a ways away, and I cannot afford to drop the money now (since I just built my SB system).









How are you finding the tablet though? Lived up to expectations??


----------



## RussianHak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The iPad 3's going to have a 2048x1536 (264 PPI) retina display and hopefully a 1.5GHz dual-core Cortex A15. Or perhaps just a quad-core Cortex A9 like the Prime. Will be saddened if it's only a dual-core A9.
> It's worth the wait to see what else it touts. I'm expecting invitations to be sent out Feb 29 for the rumoured March 7 event.


Your joking right?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> I don't think the ipad3 will be as "hot" as the ipad was in comparison to competitors (most importantly because now there's competition). My biggest issue with iOS devices is the lack of expandable storage. If you use your device as an on-the-go media player (like lots of travel, for example, without wifi), you'll really miss not having a large selection of movies/music/games, and files aren't really getting any smaller these days.
> If it were me, I'd get one of the TF's and pass up the ipad. I don't really care about ICS more than honeycomb on my TF--I dumped it on my TF last night, and it seems to be more suitable for phones at the moment--but I think the advantages of iOS (that feeling of "smoothness" despite frequent app crashes) are surpassed in terms of the functionality that android can provide, at least from my uses and perspective.
> But if all you need is something that can play a few movies/shows, check email, has an acceptable UI, then the ipad3 will be just fine. Might come down to a price and availability standpoint in that matter.


iPad has 2 great things right now.

1) Resale Value. (Bought my iPad 2 for $450 and then sold it for $440)
2) 1 Year Life. (Unlike Android iOS Devices get replaces every year. Transformer came out not too long ago and was replaced by Prime and now Prime will get replaced again by a better version, Then comes other manufacturers. In short if you buy a Android Tab right now it gets inferior in less then 2 months.)


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> How are you finding the tablet though? Lived up to expectations??


Overall, yes. The wifi isn't the greatest, but that mainly only affects me here at work where the router is a good distance away from where I am. This doesn't bother me much because I mainly use the tablet at home anyway, where the reception is great whereever I am in the apartment. The super ips+ is great if you're using it in direct sunlight like you mention, but as you say, I don't use it that way very often at all. I've had this tablet since about the middle of January, and I have yet to actually turn on the super ips option. The rest of the tablet is amazing though. Especially coming from the tf101. It does everything I want it to, and it does it quickly. I keep finding new uses for it, and I'm quite happy with my purchase overall. A little annoyed that so many new models are on the horizon, and most likely address most all of the issues the Prime has, but that's what happens with new tech.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> iPad has 2 great things right now.
> 1) Resale Value. (Bought my iPad 2 for $450 and then sold it for $440)
> 2) 1 Year Life. *(Unlike Android iOS Devices get replaces every year. Transformer came out not too long ago and was replaced by Prime and now Prime will get replaced again by a better version, Then comes other manufacturers. In short if you buy a Android Tab right now it gets inferior in less then 2 months.)*


True, but that's if you always have to upgrade. Same can be said about PC components (ie CPUs, GPUs, HDDs, etc.). Also, a good thing about new things always comes out is that halfway through a cycle, you can get the best that's available, whereas with the Apple cycle, what do you do when you're halfway in? Either wait half a cycle or get the item but knowing in half a cycle it will be replaced.


----------



## DiNet

I'd go with Prime for very sexy looks and to "own" the product I purchased.

Don't think I would drop 200$ more for 2mb camera and 1080p tho


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 2) 1 Year Life. (Unlike Android iOS Devices get replaces every year. Transformer came out not too long ago and was replaced by Prime and now Prime will get replaced again by a better version, Then comes other manufacturers. In short if you buy a Android Tab right now it gets inferior in less then 2 months.)


I believe the TF101 was released around May or June of 2011? Then the Prime released in late December. Hardly 2 months. And previous to the Prime, all the tablets were dual core processors of some sort. The tablets that are coming out after the Prime (300, 700, Infinity, whatever they're calling all the new ones) won't make the Prime "obsolete" anyway. They just improve a couple of things here and there. And they aren't slated to release till around June of this year also. About 6 months between releases, and again, the ones releasing in June will hardly make the Prime "obsolete".


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianHak*
> 
> Your joking right?


Joking about what?


----------



## Spokker

WiFi is fine for me, but everything is, as you know, relative. I am used to getting 8-9 Mbps on my Nexus One over WiFi. I'm pulling 12-15 over WiFi on the Transformer Prime around the house.

So too is signal strength. Coming from the Nexus One, the Transformer Prime outperforms my cell phone. I'm in the green so I'm fine with it.


----------



## S0ULphIRE

I got the dock with mine, used a mate's 101 as well. Pretty similar action on both, hell beats trying to type via touchscreen. Solid enough, I'd personally like a slightly more solid push action but it's not a big deal.


----------



## wompwomp

Do you guys think having a 1920x1200 screen will slow down the TF700's performance and smoothness?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Do you guys think having a 1920x1200 screen will slow down the TF700's performance and smoothness?


The CPU will be fine, and for the UI the GPU should be fine... not sure about games though. They might give the GPU a higher clock on the TF700.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Just bought the Prime. Wow this tablet is awesome lol, will definitely be picking up the keyboard however, when its back in stock at RTM pricing. Now to set up VNC on my home system so I can remote in from work.


----------



## Spokker

What I'm loving so far.

-Wired Xbox 360 controller just works flawlessly.

-Best N64 emulation with high res texture packs with N64oid I've ever seen.

-I even typed up portions of a school paper on it. Polaris Office isn't going to replace Word, but I can sit back on the couch, type a few paragraphs when a new idea comes to me, send it to Asus' web storage thing, and then download it when I get to the computer and add it to my paper and properly format it.

-The screen is beautiful.

-No complaints about battery life when the tablet is connected to the dock. I don't experience that rapid burn I've noticed with smartphones. I can keep auto-brightness on and not have to micromanage power.

Complaints.

-It's still Android, warts and all. Great OS but you can't de- FORCE CLOSE

-The browser is not as fast as I would like it to be. I'm using Opera most of the time.

I'm upgrading to Ice Cream sandwich now, so here's hoping it's as good as my Honeycomb experience.


----------



## Domino

Either or you can't go wrong. 1200x1980 is perfect for portrait view. Any higher in resolution just adds to the epeen value - which is something you shouldn't buy an electronic for. Apple has always done a good job in the battery life department and is still the best tablet for battery use. "Retina" displays are nearly useless anyways. At 1980x1200, you'll not see any pixels, or at least disturbing pixelation, at a comfortable viewing distance. Both sport quality displays.

Unless the iPad3 brings better support for OpenCL, OpenVL, etc. applications, the so called powerful GPU is not anything special. Nvidia, given their backing, is more then sufficient to handle next generation graphic and computation technologies at a drop of the hat. Tegra 3 is already ahead in the graphics department by offering better shaders, physics, and shadowing in their games while offering significantly less polygon performance.

So, when it comes down to it, either or will work. If you value 10-13 hours of bettery life, I'd wait for the iPad 3 to see if Apple can still maintain that. 1280x800 does fair for portrait mode but excels better in landscape. The TF701, if Apple continues to not support the next generation in open software, will be the better buy imo. If Apple get's their act together in that department, the iPad3 is going to be good. But either or, outside of text, document, etc., readering, the only thing you should focus on is the battery life, gaming, and a comfortable resolution. 1980x1200 is more then enough. But ~8 hours is plenty isn't it? So when it comes down to the gaming department, Tegra & Nvidia are leaps and bounds ahead of Apple's small "good game" department. Controller support and other things that cannot be named definitely takes the cake.

But then again, that's iff you want to support Apple's unethical behaviour.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Either or you can't go wrong. 1200x1980 is perfect for portrait view. Any higher in resolution just adds to the epeen value - which is something you shouldn't buy an electronic for. Apple has always done a good job in the battery life department and is still the best tablet for battery use. "Retina" displays are nearly useless anyways. At 1980x1200, you'll not see any pixels, or at least disturbing pixelation, at a comfortable viewing distance. Both sport quality displays.


The TF700's 222 PPI display will most definitely be impressive, but you can't dismiss the iPad 3's 264 PPI display -- the difference will be noticeable. That's not to say the TF700's display won't look great, it will, but the iPad 3's display will look a little crisper.
Quote:


> Unless the iPad3 brings better support for OpenCL, OpenVL, etc. applications, the so called powerful GPU is not anything special. Nvidia, given their backing, is more then sufficient to handle next generation graphic and computation technologies at a drop of the hat. Tegra 3 is already ahead in the graphics department by offering better shaders, physics, and shadowing in their games while offering significantly less polygon performance.


Tegra 3 isn't better in the graphics department, but it does allow for better graphics because of its quad-core processor. Tasks like dynamic lighting, cloth simulation, physics, etc., are all done on the quad-core processor, allowing the GPU to work on other tasks, which is why GlowBall looks so good.

Remember also that NVidia worked with the developers of GlowBall to get every last ounce of power out of the Tegra 3. Neither of us know that the PowerVR SGX543MP2 isn't capable of handling both the graphics and processor portions of GlowBall. I'm not saying it is capable of it or not, although I'd lean towards the latter. However a quad-core Cortex A9 paired with a SGX543MP2 would handle GlowBall better than the Tegra 3.

Apple should do the same as NVidia and work with developers (to produce a game that drains every last ounce from their product) or even release their own graphics demonstration.

It'll be interesting to see what they do with the GPU in the iPad 3. The four times increase in pixels will require significantly more powerful graphics, an SGX543MP8 (roughly) to match the increase. However an MP4 or MP6 may be able to do the job with some small sacrifices, such as AA, or perhaps rendering shadows, etc., at a lower resolution.
Quote:


> So, when it comes down to it, either or will work. If you value 10-13 hours of bettery life, I'd wait for the iPad 3 to see if Apple can still maintain that. 1280x800 does fair for portrait mode but excels better in landscape. The TF701, if Apple continues to not support the next generation in open software, will be the better buy imo. If Apple get's their act together in that department, the iPad3 is going to be good. But either or, outside of text, document, etc., readering, the only thing you should focus on is the battery life, gaming, and a comfortable resolution. 1980x1200 is more then enough. But ~8 hours is plenty isn't it? So when it comes down to the gaming department, Tegra & Nvidia are leaps and bounds ahead of Apple's small "good game" department. Controller support and other things that cannot be named definitely takes the cake.
> But then again, that's iff you want to support Apple's unethical behaviour.


Do correct me if I'm wrong, but you do only have one game made specifically for Tegra 3... and that's GlowBall. I agree on controller support, it's definitely a plus.


----------



## S0ULphIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The TF700's 222 PPI display will most definitely be impressive, but you can't dismiss the iPad 3's 264 PPI display -- the difference will be noticeable. That's not to say the TF700's display won't look great, it will, but the iPad 3's display will look a little crisper.


Even on my TF201 (1280x800) I can only see the pixels if I lean right in and put my face right against it. At usual viewing distance (1ft away), it's smooth/crisp as anything. So to me when you start talking about 1920x1200 and higher displays all in the same physical screen area, I'd say personally I think I'd have a LOT of trouble identifying the higher PPI screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Do correct me if I'm wrong, but you do only have one game made specifically for Tegra 3... and that's GlowBall.


http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/02/27/nvidia-announces-new-tegra-zone-games-including-sonic-the-hedgehog-4-episode-2-exclusively-for-tegra-3-devices/








edit: also just looked in the tegra store, there's a lot lol. Shadowgun, siegecraft, ye olde pinball, etc


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0ULphIRE*
> 
> Even on my TF201 (1280x800) I can only see the pixels if I lean right in and put my face right against it. At usual viewing distance (1ft away), it's smooth/crisp as anything. So to me when you start talking about 1920x1200 and higher displays all in the same physical screen area, I'd say personally I think I'd have a LOT of trouble identifying the higher PPI screen.


I think once you see the higher resolution display you'll notice the difference. The TF201 has a 149.5 PPI display. I don't own one, but I do own a iPhone 3GS at 163 PPI and I can see the pixels on it -- in fact it looks blurry to me after looking at my 4S.
Quote:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/02/27/nvidia-announces-new-tegra-zone-games-including-sonic-the-hedgehog-4-episode-2-exclusively-for-tegra-3-devices/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also just looked in the tegra store, there's a lot lol. Shadowgun, siegecraft, ye olde pinball, etc


All right, so there's a few of them, but they don't look to be as graphically impressive as GlowBall. ShadowGun is just a Tegra 2 game with a few improvements for Tegra 3 devices, I'm looking for Tegra 3 exclusives.

Can you give me the link to the Tegra 3 store? I'd like to have a bit more of a look.


----------



## S0ULphIRE

I've got a 3GS/4/4S as well, and yep I'll agree going from the 3GS to the 4 was amazing. BUT. Gotta take into account more than just "PPI", i.e panel type. It's not just the extra pixels you're noticing in the new/beautiful screens in other words.

Also, I wonder, at what point do you think it's just gonna get silly? Like would you notice the difference between a 3000PPI screen and a 3300PPI screen in a 10.1" form factor? You get my point lol

Here's the link to the store: http://www.tegrazone.com/
ShadowGun is a tegra 2 game yes, but there's also a tegra 3 exclusive version.
I think anything with THD is tegra 3 exclusive? Pretty sure but might be wrong


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0ULphIRE*
> 
> I've got a 3GS/4/4S as well, and yep I'll agree going from the 3GS to the 4 was amazing. BUT. Gotta take into account more than just "PPI", i.e panel type. It's not just the extra pixels you're noticing in the new/beautiful screens in other words.
> Also, I wonder, at what point do you think it's just gonna get silly? Like would you notice the difference between a 3000PPI screen and a 3300PPI screen in a 10.1" form factor? You get my point lol


Oh, I'm not talking about quality. I know the 4/4S is IPS unlike the 3GS, but I can still see those pixels and it's crazy it, it actually looks a bit blurry to me lol.

I think once an individual pixel is so small you can't see it, then we'll not need any higher resolution. That's a long way away though, haha lol.
Quote:


> Here's the link to the store: http://www.tegrazone.com/
> ShadowGun is a tegra 2 game yes, but there's also a tegra 3 exclusive version.
> I think anything with THD is tegra 3 exclusive? Pretty sure but might be wrong


Ah thanks! Eh, I see. Cheers.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah thanks! Eh, I see. Cheers.


I like you. Even though you're an apple fan, you at least have facts and know what you are talking about. Intelligent discussion, something fan boys can take a good lesson from.  I hope this doesn't come off rude, I don't mean it rudely.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> I like you. Even though you're an apple fan, you at least have facts and know what you are talking about. Intelligent discussion, something fan boys can take a good lesson from.  I hope this doesn't come off rude, I don't mean it rudely.


Haha thanks







and no it doesn't come off rude at all


----------

